# bsnl.co.in not opening



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2009)

hy guys bsnl.co.in is not opening asking for authorization.i used siemens c2110. i used admin as password and username but it isnt working at all..iam in danger now...please help me


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 25, 2009)

use ur gateway ip to login to ur router.

Generally it's 192.168.1.1


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2009)

No other sites opens or just bsnl.co.in ?

Also are you trying to check the data usage or are you trying to access the router interface ?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

JohnephSi said:


> hy guys bsnl.co.in is not opening asking for authorization.i used siemens c2110. i used admin as password and username but it isnt working at all..iam in danger now...please help me



It's *www.bsnl.co.in/
Chrome wont open *bsnl.co.in


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2009)

iam trying 2 open the bsnl site..192........works finely bt not the site


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2009)

it works now..dr might b some maintenance work goin on


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 26, 2009)

Happens regularly with BSNL. But bsnl.co.in will allways be accessable. But protal.bsnl.co.in and bbservice.bsnl.in will not open in some occassions.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Chrome wont open *bsnl.co.in



Who said that?? Chrome perfectly opens this site and others without the 'www' prefix.

Maybe there's some problem at ur end!


----------

